# Drop front desk



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Another one bites the dust, with a very happy customer.

Time to start the next commission.

This was Cherry, lacquer finish, with wb poly (floor finish) on the drop front working surface. Not my style, but designed specifically to what the customer wanted.

+- 7 full days if I count the hours.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

WOW! That is very nice. Thanks for the pics.
Lee


----------



## davidbard (Dec 30, 2012)

great looking desk


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That looks great! Thanks for posting!


----------

